# want to buy a Digital Camera



## sumangh01 (Dec 22, 2009)

Dear friends... please help me for buying a Digital Camera. what i need is, it should have 10X optical Zoom and 7MP or more. My budget is not much (around Rs. 12000 or may be i can extend something). Brand should be recognized. Please help me as i need a digital camera urgently.


----------



## harryneopotter (Dec 22, 2009)

what are your main requirements ? Still Photography/Video Recording etc ... 

12k is just a tad lower budget for Super Zoom cameras (>10x).


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Dec 23, 2009)

the best deal might be Sony Cybershot or Nikon. dot know model no.

refer digit previous issues for them.

i might look them up and tell later


----------



## Stuge (Dec 23, 2009)

well .*Fujifilm S2000HD* costs Rs 12,500-12,700 in chadni chowk ,delhi  with 3 year *warranty .

MainFeature* :

 1280 x 720 pixels  video resolution 
15x Zoom 
*www.fujifilm.com/products/digital_cameras/s/finepix_s2000hd/index.html

my cousin bro is using it and I felt colours are quite good and its *best  bang for the buck* IMO .

(and stay away from Sony for point and shoots )


----------



## harryneopotter (Dec 23, 2009)

At stuge: Are Fujifilm cameras recommended ? I mean are they worth the price ?


----------



## sumangh01 (Dec 27, 2009)

harryneopotter said:


> what are your main requirements ? Still Photography/Video Recording etc ...
> 
> 12k is just a tad lower budget for Super Zoom cameras (>10x).


yah i know 12 k is a lower budget bt i can extend it for another 1/2 k.... but that's all. My primary requirement is Still photography not video....

---------- Post added at 12:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:13 PM ----------




arpanmukherjee1 said:


> the best deal might be Sony Cybershot or Nikon. dot know model no.
> 
> refer digit previous issues for them.
> 
> i might look them up and tell later


dear arpan... i didn't find any model which have 10X optical zoom in this budget category for Sony or Nikon... their price are too high for my budget.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 27, 2009)

sumangh01 said:


> Dear friends... please help me for buying a Digital Camera. what i need is, it should have 10X optical Zoom and 7MP or more. My budget is not much (around Rs. 12000 or may be i can extend something). Brand should be recognized. Please help me as i need a digital camera urgently.


Try *Canon PowerShot SX110IS*, its the best in ur budget and it has everything u want (10X optical zoom and 9MP), but may cost u 13k comething....

REVIEW

---------- Post added at 12:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:24 PM ----------

Oh, I see, u can stretch ur budget till 2 more, then, canon has launched a version of same moder SX120IS (10X optical zoom and 10MP)


----------



## sumangh01 (Dec 27, 2009)

Stuge said:


> well .*Fujifilm S2000HD* costs Rs 12,500-12,700 in chadni chowk ,delhi  with 3 year *warranty .
> 
> MainFeature* :
> 
> ...


Thanks Stuge...specification of this model within this budget are awesome.... but are fujifilm deliver good photo...may be it's lack of my knowledge... i think only three company sony, canon and nikon cameras deliver good quality photos. please suggest...


----------

